# First Project!



## Tomc938 (Aug 10, 2021)

After the excellent advice I received from others on the forum (thanks!) I have a picture of my first project. (below)

Looking forward to stepping up the complexity and precision in future projects.  ;o)


----------



## gerritv (Aug 10, 2021)

The next level is making those come out as blue colour


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 10, 2021)

I made a bunch of those when I first started. Yours are nicer than mine though.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 10, 2021)

I count 4 fingers a thumb.  Success!  (although I stopped wearing my wedding ring in the shop years ago based on advice from others)


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 10, 2021)

gerritv said:


> The next level is making those come out as blue colour


Yeah, I'll be working my way up to that.

And Kevin:  I don't wear my ring in the shop, but my wife makes darn sure I wear it out of the shop!  ;o)
Made the chips yesterday.  Took picture today.

And I also take safety seriously.  I know someone who ran a 1/4" side milling cutter between his third and fourth fingers and about half way to his wrist.  Pretty bad.  Was an old horizontal mill.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 10, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> although I stopped wearing my wedding ring in the shop years ago based on advice from others)



Two schools of though on that:

1) yes, it reduces the chances of getting it caught on something or burning a permanent tattoo where it used to be in case of a short circuit.

2) my better half wants me to keep it on at all times as a visual reminder not to do stupid things in the shop - like getting caught in something or getting electrocuted.

So far I have been going with option 2)…


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 10, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> Yeah, I'll be working my way up to that.
> 
> ...but my wife makes darn sure I wear it out of the shop!


My wife is fine with me never wearing mine again. Humm....


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 10, 2021)

My general rule of thumb for safety is to ask myself: if I read a newspaper article that someone did (fill in the blank) and was hurt or killed, would I say "What kind of an idiot does that?" I don't do it.

I don't want to be that kind of idiot.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 10, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Two schools of though on that:
> 
> 1) yes, it reduces the chances of getting it caught on something or burning a permanent tattoo where it used to be in case of a short circuit.
> 
> ...



I went with 1 years ago reaching under the dash wiring the radio in the 58 Chev my watch touched the cigarette lighter terminal turning it red hot in seconds and frying a inch of my wrist.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice chips. Never wore a ring in 40+ years of marriage, to many things on a mixed farm to get caught on.


----------

